# ~War In Iraq Is Over, NAO!~



## Dabs (Dec 15, 2011)

I was watching HLN's Morning Express Show just a bit ago, and they announced the war in Iraq is officially over today!
They showed soldiers lowering flags and such...and supposedly, all of our troops are going to be home by the end of this month!!! There are approximately 5,000 troops left.
Is that not the greatest?? Espcecially for those that have been long waiting for their loved ones...wow!
Sadly, yes....many have lost their lives.......but this is finally coming to an end....after 9 years.
Oh my goodness.
Also on the Morning Show, they showed flashbacks from when some of the men and women came home, and showed scenes where some spouses were surprised by their loved ones homecoming...and the children were crying "Daddy is home"...and it was all quite touching. Damn, have to re-do makeup after seeing stuff like that~
Anyone have more thoughts??


----------



## waltky (Dec 15, 2011)

Obama done whupped up onna terrorists till dey cryin' uncle an' askin' fer their mommas...

*U.S. war in Iraq officially ends*
_15 Dec.`11  The U.S. war in Iraq  a conflict that killed more than 4,000 American troops, cost $800 billion and divided the nation  officially ended with a ceremony held under tight security._


> "To be sure, the cost was high  in blood and treasure for the United States and also for the Iraqi people," Defense Secretary Leon Panetta said. "But those lives have not been lost in vain."  The fighting resulted, Panetta said, in a "free and sovereign Iraq."  He also warned that the Iraq will be tested by terrorism and other threats. The U.S., he said, remains committed to Iraq's success.  Apache attack helicopters clattered overhead, a sign that the country remains dangerous.  "We are out looking for guys who could pose a threat," said Maj. Gen. Jeffrey Buchanan, the military's top spokesman in Iraq.
> 
> About 4,000 U.S. troops remain in Iraq, their withdrawal expected to be complete by the end of the month.  Army Gen. Martin Dempsey, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of staff, who commanded the First Armored Division in 2003, said the first Gulf War and the current one have defined a generation of U.S. troops.  "We've paid a great price here, and it's a price worth paying," Dempsey said.  Later, in remarks to a group of reporters traveling with him, Dempsey expanded on his assertion that the war was worth the price.
> 
> ...


----------

